# Speedlink Medusa NX USB 5.1 Surround Headset Problem



## Killfr0g (30. August 2015)

Hi,

Ich habe mir gerstern das genannt headset (titel) gekauft und mein problem ist jetzt das ich, wenn ich den treiber installiert habe, nichts mehr funktioniert.
D.h ich hab das headet angeschlossen und es hat sich selber installiert. Dann habe ich die CD eingelegt und den Treiber installiert. Pc neugestarten und dann kam das problem, wenn ich ein lied aufgemacht habe, nichts lief. Genauso wenn ich auf youtube gegangen bin, konnte ich auch kein lied abspielen.

Ich hab auch schon ein anderen treiber direkt von der speedlink seite installiert. (Für win7)

Das lustige ist jetzt wenn ich den treiber deinstalliere funktioniert wieder alles. Ohne den treiber kann ich halt nichts einstellen (Bass ect) nur Volume.

Ich würde aber gerne alles nutzten.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen 

Danke schonmal 

Killfr0g


----------



## alexissss (30. August 2015)

tip bei win 10 hilft es meist wenn man die treiber signatur ausschaltet


----------



## Killfr0g (30. August 2015)

Ich habe nur win7  also hilft mir das auch nicht weiter der tip


----------



## Berky (30. August 2015)

Vielleicht muss das entsprechende Gerät in der Audiowiedergabe als Standard ausgewählt werden, >systemsteuerung >sound


----------



## CSOger (30. August 2015)

Wenn es geht zurück mit dem Müll.

Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen? - Fragestellung: Marketing oder echter Vorteil?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-pc-audio-einfuehrung-kaufberatung-links.html


----------



## Darkseth (30. August 2015)

Seh ich auch so. Besser zurück solange es noch geht, und was gescheites kaufen. Das Medusa ist kein gutes headset, nichts daran ist gut.

Ein Kingston HyperX Cloud wäre bis 150€ die beste Wahl


----------



## Killfr0g (31. August 2015)

Erstmal danke für die antworten. Ich weiß, dass das nicht das beste headset ist, aber gibt es nicht doch eine möglichkeit iwie was zu machen? Die sound quali ohne treiber ist bssl schlecht. 
Ich hab den Vorgänger gehabt und der war gut was die sound quali betrifft.


----------



## Killfr0g (31. August 2015)

Bzw was würdet ihr den empfehlen? Preisklasse wäre egal nur nicht über 200 euro und vlt was mit im Laden kaufen kann. Danke


----------



## Darkseth (1. September 2015)

Wenn die Soundqualität ohne treiber schlecht ist, ist sie auch MIT treiber schlecht.
Ein Treiber kann die soundqualität nicht verbessern durch Equalizer etc. Nur das Klangbild. UNd wenn das SO "kaputt und verzogen" ist, dass du nen EQ brauchst, damit es nichtmehr schlecht klingt... Dann zurück mit dem Rotz.

Wieso im Laden? Ohne deinen Wohnort kann man in keinem Laden was suchen ^^ Und in Media Markt/Saturn gibt's nur Gülle.

Wenn du unter 100€ bleiben willst:
Geschlossen: Kingston HyperX Cloud1 (NICHT das 2er. Die USB soundkarte ist schlecht, und braucht kein mensch. USB hat bei headsets nix zu suchen)
Offen: Qpad QH85
(Geschlossen isoliert außengeräsuche für dich, und lässt deine geräusche nicht raus. Offen lässt geräusche durch, und klingt dafür luftiger/räumlicher. Ohren werden bei beidem komplett umschlossen).

Sobald du 150€ Ausgeben willst, musst du von Kopfhörern weg, weil es sonst keine sinnvolle steigerung mehr gibt:

Offen + Bassbetont: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro
Offen + Neutral: AKG K612 Pro
Geschlossen + Bassbetont: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro

Mikro: Zalman mic1

In Dieser Preisklasse bist du dann schon in einer Dimension, wo du nicht mehr alle 20 Monate neu kaufst, weil es außeinander fällt. So ein Beyerdynamik Kopfhörer ist qualitativ in einer komplett anderen Liga als ein Medusa. Das ist wie der vergleich Trabbi vs. 5er BMW. DAs macht sich bemerkbar in der Robustheit, Lebensdauer, Tragekomfort (weil nicht die billigsten rotz materialien verbaut werden, sondern hochwertige und stabile materialien. Und man kann Ersatzteile nachkaufen, falls doch was kaputt geht.
Soundqualität ist selbstverständlich ebenfalls in einer Ganz and eren Liga (Nachdem du das mal gehört hast, wirst du nie wieder sagen, dass das alte Medusa gut klang  )

Diese Preisklasse hat auch das beste Preis/(leistungsverhältnis, wei die Lebensdauer hier nen gewaltigen Sprung nach vorne macht.


----------



## Killfr0g (1. September 2015)

Danke für die Antwort 

Ich werd mir ein neues suchen. Btw, "USB hat bei headsets nix zu suchen" versteh ich jetzt nicht so, weil es soviele mit usb gibt. Ich wollte eig auch kein USB HS haben , hatte immer mit klinke.  (Kann auch nur deine Meinung sein )


----------



## Darkseth (1. September 2015)

Ne, das ist fakt, keine Meinung  USB gibt's so viele, weil es viele kaufen. Alle denken, "oh das ist ja digital, der sound muss besser sein". Aber dabei wird ignoriert, dass in dem USB teil auch ne soundkarte stecken muss, und die ist in 99% der Fälle nicht besser, oder sogar schlechter als der Realtek onboard soundchip. Der USB stick hat oft nen wert von 1-2€, kostet aber 30€ aufpreis. Der Hersteller gewinnt, nicht du. Deswegen gibt's so viele. Mehr Schnickschnack = Mehr profit.

Weitere probleme:
- Du bist auf den Treiber vom hersteller angewiesen. Google mal nach Logitech "g35/g930 probleme". Ich hör in den Foren selbst nach 1-2 monaten schon auf zu zählen, weil es so viele sind.... Die Treiber sind oft murks und können probleme machen wie kein sound auf einer seite, irgendwelche funktionen gehen nicht richtig, etc etc. Viele solcher "probleme/bugs/etc" sind mit Klinken headsets technisch gar nicht erst möglich.
- Eingeschränkt nutzbar. Das teil ist nur dort nutzbar, wo du nen USB stick mit Windwos hast (weil du in der regel nur windwos Treiber hast). Am Smartphone? Nope. An deiner tollen Heimkino anlage? Nope. Nur am PC/Laptop, und dann auch nur wenn es nen Treiber gibt, der bei dem Betriebssystem vernünftig funktioniert.
- Der Soundchip der in dem USB-teil verbaut ist, ist oft sehr schlecht/minderwertig / auf onboard niveau. Du hast auch keine möglichkeit, eine bessere soundkarte zu nutzen, oder nen besseren soundchip. Außer es ist ein Headset, wo das USB teil extra ist, und das headset per Klinke am USB teil angeschlossen ist. Und in dem Fall nimmt man besser gleich nen Klinke headset, und dazu ne Asus u3 (die besser ist). Sprich: du bist FEST an diesen einen Soundchip gebunden. Egal ob der nun gut ist, oder schlecht...
- Dadurch, dass der soundchip so "billig" ist (muss ja gespart werden, damit der Hersteller viel profit machen kann), können sich oft störgeräusche reinschleichen wie rauschen etc. Und das kannst du nicht wegbekommen.


Summa sumarum: Egal wie ich objektiv und technisch drauf schaue, ich erkenne ausschließlich Nachteile dabei.

Einziger Vorteil: Du kannst es nutzen, wenn dein Onboard soundchip kaputt ist (weil dann könntest du keine KLinke nutzen). Und der vorteil wird zunichte gemacht, indem du für den 30€ aufpreis schon eine deutlich bessere soundkarte separat kaufen kannst (Asus u3 in usb form, oder Xonar DGX in PCI-e form).


----------



## Berky (2. September 2015)

Über USB zieht der Kopfhörer Strom für die Schwingspule, das den Bass erzeugt


----------



## Darkseth (6. September 2015)

sananelan schrieb:


> Über USB zieht der Kopfhörer Strom für die Schwingspule, das den Bass erzeugt



Und genau das ist etwas, was selbst ich nicht verstehe. Das schafft jeder Kopfhörer auch mit Klinke. Bass erzeugen. Und das tiefer als so mancher 500€+ Subwoofer.


----------



## Berky (6. September 2015)

Anstatt Bass aus der Membran fängt die Schwingspule an zu vibrieren, die ganze Ohrmuschel vibriert dann.  Die Intensität kann man mit Drehregler einstellen, bei voller Power kann man auch wenn man will gegen Sekundenschlaf beim zocken vorbeugen, weil dann der Kopf mit vibriert , um das zu bewerkstelligen benötigt es Strom aus der USB Dose. Man hat sich was nettes ausgedacht aber mir war es unangenehm, hatte das Medusa 5.1 auch mal hier.


----------

